# New Cube Build!!!



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

This is my new cube. 
24 in by 24 in by 18 inches.

Aquascape will be just 2 pillars full of coral. See my other thread on my 12 gallon cube for pics. Very open concept.

Im thinking 5 or 7 Wetmorella Tanakai (http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1378+3043&pcatid=3043)
Its always neat to see wrasses work and live together.

I would also like your ideas on what i should stock it with?









































and this is my 40 gallon breeder sump. there will be a vertex IN 100 in it and about 100 pounds of liverock.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

here is just one idea. I removed small overflow box and made a big one in order to prevent noise from the durso. I did it because there was no way to install 90 degree in the small box.
without 90 it will be very noise my friend.
Any way - good luck with the new build. Post pictures

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

sig said:


> without 90 it will be very noise my friend.


thats why i have a small fish room/ workshop 
noise doesnt matter to me while i am there


----------

